# AL/SUL cellulare, numero



## bieq

Hola,

Me gustaría saber cómo se dicen las siguientes frases en italiano:

"Para mayor información, llamar *al *número/celular 5552255"

*Mi intento es:*

"Per informazioni, chiamare *il *numero/cellulare 5552255"

*Oppure*

"Per informazioni, chiamare *al*/*sul* numero 5552255"

"Per informazioni, chiamare *al*/*sul* cellulare 5552255"

Come avete visto, sono confuso e non riesco a capire qual preposizione usare.

Grazie a chi mi aiuterà!

Ben


----------



## Necsus

Hola, Ben. "Per maggiori/ulteriori informazioni chiamare *il* numero 3333333".


----------



## sabrinita85

Yo he oído usar también "chiamare *al* numero".


----------



## Necsus

sabrinita85 said:


> Yo he oído usar también "chiamare *al* numero".


Umm... personalmente userei 'al' solo quando viene citata la persona che eventualmente risponde *al* numero indicato: 'potete chiamare il responsabile al numero', 'puoi chiamarmi al numero', etc.


----------



## sabrinita85

Necsus said:


> Umm... personalmente userei 'al' solo quando viene citata la persona che eventualmente risponde *al* numero indicato: 'potete chiamare il responsabile al numero', 'puoi chiamarmi al numero', etc.


_"Può chiamare al numero 123456789 e disdire l'abbonamento"._

Sicuramente è più usuale "chiamare *il* numero", ma si sente spesso anche "chiamare *al* numero".


----------



## bieq

Grazie,

Ma cosa succede con "cellulare"? Lo stesso? Direi "chiamare sul cellulare" o "chiamare al cellulare"?

Ad esempio: "Per maggiori/ulteriori informazioni, chiamare *sul* (o *al*?) cellulare 5552255"

Grazie ancora e scusatemi.

Ben


----------



## enza74

Generalmente si dice chiare il cellulare o al cellulare (meglio il secondo anche se chiamare è un verbo per lo più transitivo).
Si dice chiamare sul cellulare nelle espressioni come "Meglio che mi chiami sul cellulare" quindo per indicare a che numero chiamare qualcuno


----------



## bieq

Grazie,

Allora, se io voglio dire questa frase, per esempio, dovrei usare "*al*" o "*sul*"?

Frase:

"Si offrono lezioni di italiano. Per maggiori informazioni, scrivere all'indirizzo e-mail ABC @ ***mail.com o chiamare *sul*/*al *cellulare 5552255"

Grazie ancora del tuo aiuto!

Ben


----------



## Necsus

bieq said:


> Grazie,
> 
> Allora, se io voglio dire questa frase, per esempio, dovrei usare "*al*" o "*sul*"?
> 
> Frase:
> 
> "Si offrono lezioni di italiano. Per maggiori informazioni, scrivere all'indirizzo e-mail ABC @ ***mail.com o chiamare *sul*/*al *cellulare 5552255"
> 
> Grazie ancora del tuo aiuto!
> 
> Ben


In annunci e simili, secondo me, si usa solo e sempre 'numero'. (Al/sul) cellulare lo direi solo per esprimere il concetto che va usato quel numero anziché quello della linea fissa (se vuoi, puoi trovarmi/chiamarmi al/sul cellulare).


----------



## federicoft

sabrinita85 said:


> Yo he oído usar también "chiamare *al* numero".



Chiamare è transitivo.
Chiamare _il_ numero.


----------



## sabrinita85

federicoft said:


> Chiamare è transitivo.
> Chiamare _il_ numero.


Mi pare che Necsus abbia esemplificato quando gli italiani usano "chiamare al numero" 

... "Potete chiamare *al *numero in sovraimpressione" ... e uff!


----------



## federicoft

L'esempio di Necsus era "potete chiamare il responsabile al numero". In tal caso l'oggetto è _il responsabile_, e la frase è impeccabile.

"Potete chiamare _al_ numero in sovrimpressione" è semplicemente errato. L'uso diffuso non basta a renderlo corretto. In buon italiano si dice unicamente "potete chiamare _il_ numero in sovrimpressione".


----------



## sabrinita85

federicoft said:


> *In buon italiano* si dice unicamente "potete chiamare _il_ numero in sovrimpressione".


Ah va bene, allora...!


----------

